# fixed gearing for seattle commuting



## alpka (Apr 4, 2006)

The title really says it all. What are you ss/fixies using for gearing? Is your commute hilly?

Thanks yall


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

I run fixed on a hilly commute. I run at 42 x 18, which is pretty low. 65 inches, I think.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

*It all depends on GRADE*

In fixed gear riding the main detail is the grades of the hills you'll be climbing. A 69-70 inch gear would be fine for hills of 8%, or less. That gearing would work for steeper hills, too, but arguments could be made for lower gearing if you had many steeper hills. 

My recollection of Seattle is that a hill like the face of Queen Anne might be 10%, but that's just a guess from having driven past it on visits there over the years. Riding a 69-70 inch gear up the face of Queen Anne would be quite a bit of work, particularly for a fixed newbie. You can address the issue by selecting a tamer route or lowering the gearing.

What are the grades on the steepest hills on your route? If the grades are high, do you have alternate routes you'd be willing to use?


----------



## alpka (Apr 4, 2006)

*my hills*

are not that crazy. I did it last year on an SS 29er with 40x18. I guess I am more concerned about getting a gear tall enough that I don't rip my legs off on the downs... but can still climb with.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

alpka said:


> are not that crazy. I did it last year on an SS 29er with 40x18. I guess I am more concerned about getting a gear tall enough that I don't rip my legs off on the downs... but can still climb with.


I'd ride as tall a gear as you want for the flats, but that you can also climb your hills with. I just use my brakes on descents to keep my speed under control. A brakeless fixie on steepish urban hills or any long hills is nuts.


----------



## alpka (Apr 4, 2006)

*that makes sense*

I would not even think about going brakeless...not this kid


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

I live on Queen Anne and run a 40X16.


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

Funny when I first moved here out of school I was as broke as a hobo, so I bought an old single speed cruiser and painted it. When you ride with one gear you will be surprised how easy it is to find the flattest route around town! Trust me they are hard to find, but they do exist. Get a topo map :aureola: MTT


----------



## alpka (Apr 4, 2006)

*Here's another ? for ya*

SO, now that we've talked about gears, how about crank length? It seems like lots of people talk about using the 165mm for fixed, no matter what crank you use on non-fixed bikes. But, what if my bike is a flip/flop? I am still tempted to use my 175s, especially since I don't expect to ride fixed aggressively enough to worry about pedal dig... any thoughts?


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

alpka said:


> SO, now that we've talked about gears, how about crank length? It seems like lots of people talk about using the 165mm for fixed, no matter what crank you use on non-fixed bikes. But, what if my bike is a flip/flop? I am still tempted to use my 175s, especially since I don't expect to ride fixed aggressively enough to worry about pedal dig... any thoughts?


I think they'd be fine. I run 172.5s on one of my fixed gear bikes, and I don't know what's on the other.


----------

